# New build! BIG problem!



## maks10 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello.

I have just built a computer with these parts http://www.datorbutiken.com/se/default.aspx?Cart=527-38999. Btw: I'm from Sweden, so sorry for my English sometimes.

My problem is following:

After that my build was complete I tried to install Vista64. After the "Windows is loading screen" this message came up: Windows loading files" men sen kommer följande felmeddelande upp: 

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
1. Insert your Windows installation disc and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language settings, and then click "Next".
3. Click "Repair your computer."

If you do not have this disk, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.

File : ntoskrnl.exe

Status : 0x0000098

Info : Windows failed to load because a required file is missing, or corrupt.


How do I proceed now? 

Please help me!! Thanks!


----------



## dirlan (Aug 1, 2008)

maks10 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have just built a computer with these parts http://www.datorbutiken.com/se/default.aspx?Cart=527-38999. Btw: I'm from Sweden, so sorry for my English sometimes.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Nice setup  Problem is Vista. It won't install from a SATA DVD. You'll need to pop in a ATAPI drive. Also make sure in BIOS you enable the onboard SATA chip and set it to AHCI.

Cheers,

Dirk


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 1, 2008)

Err.. My vista installs fine on my sata dvd.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 1, 2008)

dirlan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice setup  Problem is Vista. It won't install from a SATA DVD. You'll need to pop in a ATAPI drive. Also make sure in BIOS you enable the onboard SATA chip and set it to AHCI.
> 
> ...



I installed Vista64 using a SATA DVD drive, worked fine first time.


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea, the SATA drive shouldn't be the problem, I haven't had any trouble with any install.

Make sure your motherboard's BIOS is updated, and try going into safemode and cleaning out any potential problems. If that doesn't work, try reinstalling Windows.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

It's not the sata... But, after looking threw a few website forums I came across this... I have never had the problem.. But it seems to really happen when a person upgrades from XP...


----------



## dirlan (Aug 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It's not the sata... But, after looking threw a few website forums I came across this... I have never had the problem.. But it seems to really happen when a person upgrades from XP...




He's doing a clean fresh install on a new computer 

Dirk


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, I know that, but the error codes shows from websites as being a upgrade issue... There is two versions when you buy.. the upgrade version or a act. os.. So, this is the problem with upgrading... That is what is ment..


----------



## ENIAC (Aug 3, 2008)

Is Vista your only O/S? You're not building a dual boot rig are you?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2008)

Its not an upgrade disc is it?

My sata drive installs fine too.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 3, 2008)

Try this;

Remove one 2GB sticlk of RAM.

Reset CMOS

Try reloading the Vista OS.

If it loads then shutdown, add the 2nd stick of RAM and restart.

Reference; http://www.techsweden.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=217562


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 3, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Try this;
> 
> Remove one 2GB sticlk of RAM.
> 
> ...



I was about to suggest that. That was a problem with pre-SP1 discs of Vista . 

Remove One stick of RAM .


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2008)

That is kind of crazy though, to have to remove one stick of ram to get it to install.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 3, 2008)

maks10,

Run the install again, this time DO NOT manually restart your computer if it seems to hang during the installation.  Vista 64 can hit a very long delay during installation with certain configurations.  Manually restarting the system during this 'hang' can corrupt the install.  It's not like XP where if your system hangs during install you just restart it and everything is starts going again.  You must let it run its course uninterrupted.

I speak from experience on this.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2008)

Some of the settings in the bios really need setting manually on the dlx board you have,what voltage is the ram specced? it may be undervolting the ram set default,ie 1.8 not 2.xx.

Try these-

In ai tweaker menu,set ai overclock tuner to manual and try these settings.

Dont worry these are not overclocking your chip,it will run at defaul speed.

fsb---------------------------333
FSB Strap to North Bridge:----333 or auto
PCI-E Frequency:--------------101
Dram Freq--------------------1066
Dram timing control--------manual
cas latency---------------------5
dram ras to cas delay-----------5
dram ras precharge--------------5
dram ras activate--------------16
ras to ras delay-------------auto
row refresh cycle time-------auto
read to precharge time-------auto
---------------------------------
read to write delay----------auto
write to read delay----------auto
write to read delay(s)-------auto
write to read delay(d)-------auto
read to read delay(s)--------auto
read to read delay(d)--------auto
write to write delay(s)------auto
write to write delay(s)------auto
write to write delay(d)------auto
---------------------------------
write to pre delay-----------auto
read to pre delay------------auto
pre to pre delay-------------auto
all pre to act delay----------auto
--------------------------------
DRAM Static Read Control----Disabled
DRAM Read Training:----------Auto
MEM. OC Charger:-------------Auto
AI Clock Twister:------------Auto
AI Transaction Booster:------auto
---------------------------------
CPU Voltage:--------------1.2V
All CPU GTL Voltage Reference:Auto
CPU PLL Voltage:-------------auto
FSB Termination Voltage:-----1.3v
DRAM Voltage:----------------2.15/6v
NB Voltage:-----------------1.20v
NB GTL Reference:------------Auto
SBridge Voltage:------------1.10v
PCIE SATA Voltage:-----------auto

To anyone else with a p5X-XXXX board,i have been reading on XS forum and the p5x-xxx boards seem to overvolt settings which are set on auto,you need to set them 2 notches above auto to stop it.You really should not have any voltage settings on auto with these boards.

Read more here-
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=189437&page=68


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 3, 2008)

The issue above seems to be only with the new bios's for the P5K series, I stay away from them at all costs...The older Bios's work fine and have no voltage issues.

In case anyone wanted to know XD


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 3, 2008)

+1 on the removal of a ramstick.  I had to do this when installing Vista x64 Ultimate on my rig; popped it back in after installation was done and clicked along fine!


----------

